# Buying Bettas Online...



## GiggleGoddess (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with buying bettas online or from a local breeder? Or do you know any websites that have lists of local betta breeders from around the USA? I'm not going to Petco again to get a betta and will try Petsmart...if that fish dies on me *which I REALLY HOPE NOT* I don't know where to look next. Any suggestions or information would be great! Thanks!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Aquabid has some pretty nice fish from American breeders. I just got one off AB and it was a very good experience.


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

I havent personally had any problems with pet store fish around here, petco, pet club, petsmart ect. So I think you maybe just got a sick fish or maybe didnt do somthing correct(dont get mad just an assumption). 

As far as buying a fish online, iv been thinking about it, I found a few sites by searching through google, or you can even go through ebay, it seems alot of people are putting them on ebay now. I know shipping is alot of $$$$ though around $50-$60 depending on how far away you are from the place with the fish.

Iv heard good about getting them shipped though. I havent heard too many stories of fish dying on the trip over, and if it does happen the breeders have a live fish policy NORMALLY in which if you send them a pic of the dead fish or send it back, they will send you another live one of your choice or refund you.

Hope this helps.​


----------



## bettamaster411 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Great place to buy bettas online.*

I bought from them before and they are extremely fast and their packaging is fantastic. They do what it takes to get the fish safely to you at no additional charge such as heat paks, etc. They offer nice varieties and quality is excellent.

Check them out:

http://www.bettawarehouse.com


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I have bought all my betta's online off ebay and have had nothing but a good experience, however I'm from the UK so it could be different from your neck of the woods


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I get almost all my bettas from this husband & wife team:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&M1247m

AND:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&84elmo2001

Good prices on the bettas, good price on shipping (with a free 72 hour heat pack) and nice fish. I have ALWAYS been happy with the fish I have received from them! 

One more thing - they breed the fish themselves so no double shipping stress.


----------

